
Ask HN: What is your startup idea for 2018? - hathym
Mine is a social network between retailers and customers to receive custom deals and coupons. what&#x27;s your idea?
======
sbjs
I don't have any idea how to build a start up. And I don't live anywhere near
people who can help me build a start up.

But I do have a great idea!

Without giving too much away about what kind of app this is, it's a missing
app that I often see longed for on this forum. There are beginner apps like it
and advanced apps, but no intermediate app like the one I have in my mind and
heart. I suspect it's because all the advanced apps like it started out as
intermediate apps, but said "yes" to every single feature its users asked for
until they became that complicated.

It's not the kind of app anyone would spend money for an intermediate version
of. But I am extraordinarily excited about using it myself, and other people
who I have talked to about it are too. So I think I am going to make the app,
make it freely available, and set up a Patreon for it. I have to make it
outside work hours though so that slows it down. Maybe I should make a demo or
prototype first and set up a Patreon before releasing it to help fund me
spending more time on it more quickly...

